# [DFS] un équivalent sur Linux ???

## loopx

Bonjour, 

Suite à une question d'un collègue, pourriez-vous m'indiquer quels sont les équivalents au système DFS de Microsoft ?

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_systems section "Distributed file systems"  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

coda ?

nfs ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> coda ?
> 
> nfs ?

 

coda oui, nfs non.

----------

## loopx

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_file_systems section "Distributed file systems" 

 

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

ça fait peur ... c'est pas comme si on avait pas le choix ...

Quelqu'un a de l'expérience avec un des DFS sur Linux ? En fait, on utilise Red hat et on arrive pas, pour le moment en tout cas, à utiliser le DFS de microsoft .. on ne peut que se connecter à l'un ou l'autre des noeuds, mais on ne peux pas se connecter directement au DFS (la manière transparente) .. .donc, ça crain ...  je sais pas si c'est maintenant faisable, mais en tout cas, pas l'air d'être dans red hat actuellement  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Rien via le projet Samba / CIFS ?

----------

## kwenspc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Distributed_File_System_%28Microsoft%29

 *Quote:*   

> Versions 2.6 and later of the Linux kernel come with an SMB client VFS called "cifs" that supports DFS.

 

Donc il doit y avoir moyen...

----------

## loopx

super, merci, je ferais des tests  :Smile: 

----------

